# Pen making supplies storage



## Tonybell96 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi! I am quite new to making pens, and am quickly acquiring numerous bushing sizes, bits, ect.   I am looking for ideas on how to store and organize it all.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome! Couple thousand answers to that one. I use Ziploc type bags with the kit name on the front. Bits, bushings, so on all go in the bags then into a tote.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 25, 2014)

I use small plastic boxes (~ $1.00 ea. at Wal-Mart or Target).  Bushings, drill bits, instructions, barrel trimmers/sleeves and other unique kit items go in the box.  Top and front labeled with kit name and boxes stacked for easy access.


----------



## Brian G (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Tony, welcome to IAP.

Here is link to threads discussing organization and storage.  You'll find many good suggestions from people that have been turning pens for a long time.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/sea...hinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=bushing+storage

I use small parts organizers for pen kits.  Specifically, I use: Plano Storage Solutions. 3700 Adjustable Compartment Pro-Latch that I buy at any of several big box  stores.  I like these because I can configure them to 12 compartments that are long enough to fit the refills.


----------



## hard hat (Jan 25, 2014)

I use the organizer bins like for tackle boxes with the moveable dividers. I then label each square with a label maker. There are containers for bushings, drill bits, taps and dies, and miscellaneous pen parts.


----------



## butchf18a (Jan 25, 2014)

*Bushing/bit storage*

I like this small parts storage bin. Found two of them at a garage sale for $5. Label all the drawers and keeps bushing sets in little plastic box which were obtained from Tap Plastics. Built handy box for bits, arranged by size. Box fits neatly in storage drawer though it never makes it there. Generally it sits adjacent to drill press where it is always handy. 

Works for me.

Jmoicbw-bidi


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 26, 2014)

I use plastic boxes that hold 24 small plastic hinged boxes to store my bushings.  I write the name or number of the bushing on the top of each box.

I think they cost about $6 at Harbor Freight.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a storage cabinet with about 60 small drawers for bushings you can use dividers and get 3 sets to each drawer.  the ones I have are deep enough to take most drill bits as well.  The drawers can be labeled.


----------



## LeeR (Jan 26, 2014)

I found some nice stacked plastic containers at Lee Valley.  They screw together. I use them for bushings, and labelled each one with a Dymo label. 

Screw-Together Stacking Jars - Lee Valley Tools

I store instructions in a 3-ring binder.  I slide the instructions into clear protectors that have a strip with 3 holes.  Keeps the wear and tear to a minimum.  I have binder dividers for pen kits, peppermill mechanisms, wine stoppers, etc. I also keep any handwritten notes I need, as well as my sketches in the binder.

For all my chucks, jaws, lathe tools, finishing supplies, I use a Craftsman rolling tool cart with drawers.  It sits next to my lathe, and I roll it out at an angle so it is easily accessible while I am standing at the lathe.


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi Tony, welcome to IAP.  The search function for "bushing storage" will give you 10 years worth of answers to this question.  This place is like the Library of Congress on pen turning and you get instant answers.  FWIW - I use Quantum tip out storage bins.  They come in all sizes. and the best price is on ebay.  This one works great for bushings:
Quantum Storage Systems QTB309GY Tip Out Bin Unit 9 Tip Bins | eBay


----------



## shastastan (Feb 5, 2014)

Brian G said:


> Hi Tony, welcome to IAP.
> 
> Here is link to threads discussing organization and storage.  You'll find many good suggestions from people that have been turning pens for a long time.
> 
> ...



Ditto.  I bought some Plano boxes on amazon with moveable dividers.  I have 2 for mandrels, bushings, pen chuck, etc. and a 3rd for different grit sandpaper pieces--220 through 1200.  I just use plastic shoe boxes for pen blanks.


----------



## Pjohnson (Feb 16, 2014)

like others have said - there are many solutions.

for my bushings - I use altoid tins .. with labels on top and one side


----------



## edstreet (Feb 16, 2014)

Note the sierra tubes *&* bushings on the right.  These are screw on lids and will hold gents with bushings.  Some of the smaller kits you can put multiples in there.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 16, 2014)

Used perscription bottles work well as do Altoid Tins...the tins are really nice because they stack well and can be tagged on the end or the top


----------



## GDGeorge (Mar 3, 2014)

Note: blatant group purchase plug ahead...  

I need to get more, but I'm happiest with my bits in the little expandable plastic QuadroPack tubes.  I've got a thread started the the group purchase research forum and I'd really like to hear some more responses... 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f222/quadropack-drill-bit-storage-119999/

I'm willing to do the legwork but need some takers.  

Anyone?


----------



## Harpazo (May 11, 2014)

*Plano 7771 tackle box for pen parts etc.*

I've been using individual Plano trays for general pen making supplies but the ones that I have are full.  I was wondering if anyone can comment on this large tackle box for pen making etc.

You can find it on Amazon using "Plano 7771" in the search box. 

Here's a direct link to photos of it.  At $80+ suggested retail it seemed pricey until I found it on Amazon for $46.  That makes it even cheaper than the next smaller model (also on Amazon. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=pla...lus-every-1st-edition-monster-and-her;500;333


----------



## flyitfast (May 11, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> I use plastic boxes that hold 24 small plastic hinged boxes to store my bushings. I write the name or number of the bushing on the top of each box.
> 
> I think they cost about $6 at Harbor Freight.


 
I use the same storage box as Karl. They are great, especially if you happen to drop one of the other boxes that don't enclosed compartments.

I realize you can't store drill bits with them, but the same drill bit is used for several different kits and that would be confusing.

Here is web site and they were on sale at our Harbor Freight last weekend for 3.99.

24 Container Storage Box





gordon


----------



## Harpazo (May 11, 2014)

Great post Karl,

I have a few of those snap-close boxes that nest inside a larger box.  They're Harbor Freight and have served me well for other very small parts.  They'd be great for pen bushings.

Harbor Freight's other translucent boxes with removable dividers, on the other hand, are an item I will no longer be buying from them.  At the moment I'm looking for a fishing tackle box that I can quickly reconfigure for taking to sales leads.

HF's offerings have weak hinges that break off easily from simple use and not even from wear and tear.  They are unusually brittle and will break or crack.  The hinges break as well.  I've used them for years but I'm phasing them out.

I've also used a Flambeau fishing tackle box that would work well for my needs (above) but I'm leaning toward the Plano brand which I already have some organizer trays from.  Most importantly,  I've not had any Plano or Flambeau equipment break or crack.  They're considerably more expensive but that's better than throwing it away on inferior products.


----------



## ladycop322 (May 11, 2014)

Harbor Freight has a black plastic box that sits vertical with about 30 small white drawers that pull out.  I label each drawer with the pen kit (component) name and place the bushings in that!  

The box was like $10!!  

Michelle


----------

